# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > نادي الخريجين >  مطلوب مترجم تربوي

## أميرة الخوالد

السلام عليكم
ابحث عن مترجم تربوي يترجم أبحاث تربوية ضرررررررورررررري ويكون مترجم موثوق وملم كثير بالمجال التربوي وعنده خبرة ؟؟
أريد الإيميل على الخاص...

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اذا بدك في باربد بشارع الجامعه مركز 
متخصص بهيك شي .. الايميل مو معي

----------


## أميرة الخوالد

بدي الايميل أو أي شخص لأني مو متواجدة بالاردن أنا في السعودية
ضرروووووووررررري

----------


## translator_services79

تحية طيبة وبعد,

أختي العزيزة أنا مترجم محترف في جميع مجالات الترجمة وأستطيع أن أضمن لك ترجمة على قدر عالي من الكفاءة. للتواصل translator_services79@yahoo.com

----------


## غير مسجل

أنا مترجم أستطيع الترجمة في المجال التربوي بشكل جيد يمكنك التوصل معي على الإيميل التالي: 
sahara_trans@yahoo.com

----------

